
Please Write Multipart Emails for Your Newsletters - EduardoBautista
https://www.eduardobautista.com/text-emails/
======
chiefalchemist
Whenever I get an email like this I dream of contacting the VP of Marketing,
reminding her / him it's 2019 (not 1999), and adding "It's about me, not you."

I don't understand how so many (read: too many) brands still haven't figured
out the obvious yet.

